# Storage soap vs oil [Question]



## craziedde (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

For example you have a bulk of oil.
And oil can go bad, especially when its hot.
Does it make sense to "convert" it to soap for storage purposes?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## lsg (Oct 19, 2013)

You can freeze or refrigerate the many oils to keep them from going bad. I add Vit E to liquid oils when I buy in bulk.


----------



## craziedde (Oct 19, 2013)

lsg said:


> You can freeze or refrigerate the many oils to keep them from going bad. I add Vit E to liquid oils when I buy in bulk.



Well if you don't have space to refrigerate.
Also Vit E will help them to stay fresh???


----------



## lsg (Oct 19, 2013)

Vit. E slows the oxidation process in oils.


----------



## Forsenuf (Oct 21, 2013)

I find my liquid soaps tend to turn faster than the liquid oils they came from. I don't know why that would be- I keep everything refrigerated.


----------

